# Joey disconnecting



## arvetus (Sep 18, 2012)

I just had a Hopper and 2 Joeys installed with a HIC. I don't have ethernet to the Hopper; all access goes through the HIC.

So far, it's been pretty nice and working great, but this morning, I had a weird anomaly. I have our bedroom TV set to turn on and the associated Joey set to auto-tune at 5am.

Everything worked normally, but after about 10 minutes, I started experiencing extremely choppy audio and then a black screen.

I powered the Joey off and back on - same thing.
I went out to the Hopper and the channel was working fine.
I looked at the broadband settings and all was ok. I did a reset for good measure and all status came back as OK and in green.
I heard the Joey in the other room come back on and tune the channel. I went back in and everything appeared to be normal. Then I started getting choppy audio about every minute and then finally, a black screen again.
I reset the broadband again, this time from the Joey. Everything came back with an OK status and in green.
Still a black screen.
After about 15 minutes, the Joey finally came back online and was fine for the rest of the morning news cast.

Do you suppose this is a DHCP problem or is there a problem with the Hopper or Joey?

For good measure, I did a factory reset on my router this morning and had to set everything back up from scratch. I also assigned a "static lease" to the Joeys and Hopper. This should mean that they will always grab the same IP, every time and the lease will never expire.

Thoughts?


----------



## arvetus (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmmm... it did it again this morning.
Guess I'm making a phone call to DISH.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Is the Joey connected via coax or Ethernet?


----------



## arvetus (Sep 18, 2012)

Coax on the Joey...

No ethernet to the Hopper either. It gets its internet VIA the HIC.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Overheating ...


----------



## arvetus (Sep 18, 2012)

what device would be susceptible to failure if overheating? I can't get any more ventilation to either the hopper or joey because both are sitting out in the open...

Fan?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, also put J in vert position


----------



## arvetus (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll try the Joey in the vertical position. Not sure there is anything more I can do with the Hopper though...

When they installed, the techs had a heck of a time getting the HIC to work properly so that all the devices could see the router. I'm half thinking of crawling in the attic and dropping ethernet, but I really don't want to resort to that. Wireless to the Hopper might be an option if it would work. I only have WirelessG presently, but it would probably work ok.

It just seems weird that it only seems to happen in the morning... I can watch TV on the Joey all evening long and into the night with nary an issue. When I have it on the morning newscast between 5-7am, the Joey has went dead consistently sometime between 5:30am and 6:15am and a network reset fixes the issue... I'm not so sure it's heat related, but I'll try the vertical position anyway...

I wonder if it might have anything to do with moisture and the little dealie they put outside...


----------

